# Police K9 Chihuahua



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

In Japan: http://thedailywh.at/post/1659840052/bamf-of-the-day-a-seven-year-old-long-haired


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

What I wouldn't give for a drug or explosives dog that size.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Im intrigued by what the whole deal is, cool chihuahua aside.
Are they allowing civilian handlers to help with disaster relief, like our SAR teams? Or are they inducted as some form of the actual police force??


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> What I wouldn't give for a drug or explosives dog that size.


Butch Henderson used to have a Schipperke Detection Dog.. cute as hell & equally mean! ;-)


----------

